# Nike Elite Style Socks



## Dejiababy (Feb 19, 2014)

Please help!! I've been reading & reading but still don't have a good answer. I recently added socks to my store due to the demand. I've tried several different socks & I'm having several issues. If I use an insert Im unhappy with the stretch of the sock! If I don't use an insert major void areas once the sock is stretched. I really need advice on the best sock & best way to pre stretch? Also I'm getting visible seams also! Please help!!!!


----------



## Resu (Oct 16, 2011)

What's your setup? Printer? Sub paper? Ink? Heat press? Socks used? 

Also put an image up so people have a visual of your problem(s).


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Your not go really feel happy with doing socks. I use liner socks or adidas socks that I get from ross. They come out nice but not perfect. I Just deal with it. No matter what you will get void lines. It seems the thinner the the ribs the better.


----------



## Resu (Oct 16, 2011)

djque said:


> Your not go really feel happy with doing socks. I use liner socks or adidas socks that I get from ross. They come out nice but not perfect. I Just deal with it. No matter what you will get void lines. It seems the thinner the the ribs the better.


The De Facto sneaker fiend/AAU club ballin', spoiled pre-teen and teen standard in sublimated socks is the Nike Elites. Lucky for anyone sublimating the Nike Elite is 62% polyester and with Nike's stronghold on the shoe game at all levels its a no brainer. The Adidas equivalent, Team Speed crew, has only 17% polyester, 59% acrylic, 20% nylon, 3% natural latex rubber and 1% spandex. All that said, the Adidas isn't a wise choice for sublimation. 

Cutting to the chase. Head to Champs and grab a few 3-packs of their branded Champs Sport Gear aka CSG crews and you won't be disappointed. They are 98% polyester. You can't get much better than that for the price you'll be paying.

But if you gonna use Nike Elites stop flossin at Ross cuz you ain't neva gonna find Elites their. Trust me I stay in the streets shopping. The best you'll get at Ross, Marshalls, T.J. Maxx, etc. is K-Swiss or Under Armour. The K-Swiss has the Elite striping up the back while the Under Armour doesn't. Both are comparable for sublimation but again, "they ain't Elites" (in my Kanye voice). For practicing I suggest you still comp a few pair to use as your testers. This will save you some bucks as Nike Elites aren't cheap unless you catch footlocker slipping on the buy one get half off sales. And stay away from the Nike Outlet for Elites too. If you want customers to respect your product don't use those blems or irregulars the outlet offer. Unless you put it up front to your customers and cut them a break price wise.

That's about it. Hopefully you find your sock(s) and start churning out some product you feel comfortable presenting to the buying public. Good luck brah!!.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I have found Nike elites at Ross and the Adidas I got were 98% poly. I will post the wrapping when I get home


----------



## Resu (Oct 16, 2011)

djque said:


> I have found Nike elites at Ross and the Adidas I got were 98% poly. I will post the wrapping when I get home


I sit corrected then. Are they blems or irregulars? 

Forward an image of those Adidas that are 98% poly too!! They may have the poly content but ribs may make them a no-go.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

You can buy Nikes at www.eastbay.com
$9.00 or less. 
People drop ship direct to us everyday to print for them.
Thinner socks look much better after pressing.


----------



## Resu (Oct 16, 2011)

skdave said:


> You can buy Nikes at www.eastbay.com $9.00 or less...


I grab those $9.99 ones when the print/design colors won't clash with the orange, maroon and orchid offerings at that price. Definitely worth it though if your buyers aren't demanding white/black Elites.



> Thinner socks look much better after pressing.


I totally agree with you on that.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Resu said:


> I grab those $9.99 ones when the print/design colors won't clash with the orange, maroon and orchid offerings at that price. Definitely worth it though if your buyers aren't demanding white/black Elites.
> 
> I totally agree with you on that.


I'm talking black and white Nike $9.00


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Resu said:


> I sit corrected then. Are they blems or irregulars?
> 
> Forward an image of those Adidas that are 98% poly too!! They may have the poly content but ribs may make them a no-go.


 there 94% poly. but here they are. I get 6 pair for $9.99. I use these for personal use but I have gave a few away at partys.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

with them on


----------



## Resu (Oct 16, 2011)

djque said:


> there 94% poly. but here they are. I get 6 pair for $9.99. I use these for personal use but I have gave a few away at partys.


From what I'm seeing, they have about the same amount of rib (void area) as Elites. Do yo pre-press them to get them flat first? Also what's your setup consist of? Printer, ink, sub-paper, heat press, etc.? 

How do your sublimated Elites look compared to the Adidas?


----------



## Resu (Oct 16, 2011)

djque said:


> there 94% poly. but here they are. I get 6 pair for $9.99. I use these for personal use but I have gave a few away at partys.


Upon further review I got a question on your pressing technique? Looks like you did front to back and side to side on one of those socks? Correct me if I'm wrong. If you're not using a stretcher then front to back would be the ideal way to press 'em. 

After you provide your setup specs I'm sure you'll get the answers you need to get you on track.


----------



## mrc2u2 (Oct 5, 2013)

I use those too


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I use a custom insert I made out of card board. 

Printer: epson 7510
Paper: trupix
Ink: really don't know if it's China. I tried it and love it.
I press one side then rotate the the sock a little. 
Compared to the elites the not as thick in the foot area but they take sublimation better. I was in ross and saw elites and got a pair. Then I saw the adidas and they had more poly and got 6 pair for $9.99.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Resu said:


> Upon further review I got a question on your pressing technique? Looks like you did front to back and side to side on one of those socks? Correct me if I'm wrong. If you're not using a stretcher then front to back would be the ideal way to press 'em.
> 
> After you provide your setup specs I'm sure you'll get the answers you need to get you on track.


 wait I didn't do front to back and side to side. That's the design that has white in it. I put my sock on the jig I made then press one side then I rotate the sock a little and press the other side. I have a straight jig. I'm go buy the one from conde that are angled and straight.


----------



## yayobeatz (May 9, 2013)

skdave said:


> You can buy Nikes at www.eastbay.com
> $9.00 or less.
> People drop ship direct to us everyday to print for them.
> Thinner socks look much better after pressing.


i always order from them and usually pay 11 per pair how can i get them for $9?

and def if you need sub done SKDAVE is the go to guy A1 Service


----------



## InstaTee (May 10, 2012)

Where do you get 6 pair of those for 9.99? I want to try them.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

A4 has the same thing for a lot less.


----------



## thomaq (May 25, 2013)

skdave said:


> I'm talking black and white Nike $9.00


Dave is right on this one.
BTW @skdave; have you happen to come up with any updated nike templates?


----------

